# A new setback



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, so it's not a major setback, but today I was motivated to work on stuff. Made a few paper mache rocks early this morning and then decided to go into the Halloween shed to look for a few items to take with us next week to the local fair, where we're going to dress up in costume and try to recruit volunteers. Dragged out about 3 bins and THEN reallized that there was a swarm of hornets all over the back, inside wall. Sprayed the crap outta them, closed up the doors to let it work for a few minutes and then went out to drag out the rest of the bins. Well lo and behold.....a commune of mice had taken over my garage, even getting into some of the bins. Some were still alive and living in the box along the skulls and props. Needless to say, all of the mouse "residue" is all over everything so now all the costumes, all the masks, everything has to be washed and cleaned before I can use it. They totally shredded my beef netting...I haven't discovered how much of it is ruined yet because it's covered with mouse shi....er....crap, and I have to clean all that tomorrow. So, another beautiful prop building weekend is shot because of these damn things. I guess at the end of the season I'll be loading the shed up with tons of poison before putting everything away. Sorry for venting.....but I knew you guys would understand!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds like you need a cat to help with the mouse population.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh No!!!!!!

Pattie, that stinks!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry and I don't blame you for venting - that would upset me.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ooohhhh nooo....boo urns


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww, that sucks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well...it doesn't appear that there is as much damage as I initially thought. The beef netting, well, some of it is a complete loss. Some of it is salvageable. They didn't get into the good masks, so that's great news. Some of the styrofoam heads sacrficed their lives, but I may be able to work with that...they look kinda dead and distorted now...that may save me a few steps!  It's just a complete MESS....mouse crap all over everything. Good news is that I discovered it now, rather than when I was trying to start setting up the yard. At least they didn't ruin everything. Oh well, back outside to scrub bins and soak alot of the stuff in bleach water. I'M not touching it right now...lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

awwwwwww.....cute litle meeeeece


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And yet another reason to keep your stuff inside the house and on display year round!

Sorry to hear about the mess Pattie, Clean it all up, and set some traps out. The dollar stores sell them.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Those little buggers used to make my so mad!!  We were the first house in a development that was a field & we fought them for a couple of years. Finally, I think I got them beat!

What I do: Decon placed randomly along with scented dryer sheets. They avoid the dryer sheets like the plague. Tape sheets along the inside edges of the lids of your bins. Replace annually.

I have yet to have a mouse in our camper. (I shove the dryer sheets around all of the places the hoses & cords come in, on top of cushions, pretty much everywhere)


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I was taking down a shelving unit work and i couldnt see what was on it cause it was higher than eye site, and I pulled it off the mouse **** fell all over me and on bounced off my lip. *

PS. Dont tell the wife or she will never kiss this frog again.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

EEEWWW!!!! Big Howlin! (as I laugh) Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Big Howlin said:


> *I was taking down a shelving unit work and i couldnt see what was on it cause it was higher than eye site, and I pulled it off the mouse **** fell all over me and on bounced off my lip. *
> 
> PS. Dont tell the wife or she will never kiss this frog again.


.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, on the bright side, they probably needed to be washed anyways...

Still sorry to here about the destruction Pattie!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Yum, yum mouse poop!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, maybe I don't have them beat. Just saw one this morning scurrying across the garage.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Sounds like you need a cat to help with the mouse population.


I got one ready for ya  I'll even ship her free of charge   

(I currently have 7 cats  need to find a home for 5 of them, 2 momma's and 3 babies... anyone else want one lol)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Pattie - I'm sorry to hear that. 

Big Howlin' spit it out now! 

We live near a creek so when fall comes around, we always get critters coming in from the cold. We have been eliminating the areas where they are coming in but they seem to find new spots to get in. So far they haven't got into the Halloween stuff but they do hang around the storage area because they leave presents behind.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Look at the bright side... there's gotta be a way to use the mice as props!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

wait... you have a shed JUST FOR Halloween stuff? I am green with envy!


----------

